
Corn on the Cob - fortran77
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_on_the_cob
======
flossmaster
_Butter dripping down the diner 's chin and kernels getting stuck in-between
teeth may be a source of embarrassment for the diner._

A good reason to keep some floss handy when dining on corn-on-the-cob!

